# newts



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

anyone keepin newts? I want to make a 10 gallon a newt tank.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I got 2 firebelly newts. They're really easy to keep. 2 Should be good for a 10gal. I got 2 in a 30 right now, half filled with water, have a rock sticking out in case they want some land. I have lots and lots of java moss, they love hiding in it. I keep 5 mountain minnows in there too. I feed blood worms daily, but could probably get away with every second day, as my newts are looking pretty fat. I use a submersible filter. They like cold water, so no need for a heater...
I can post a couple pics when i get home.


----------



## SpeeDsTeR (Jul 1, 2005)

Used to hhave the greenish with orange spot newts, fun little guys


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks, do you have wild newts and sallamanders in your area?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

I have quite a few in my area and in the state next to me that I visit frequently (Maine.)


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I got red back salamanders instead of newts. Does anyone breed salamanders or newts or both?


----------

